

Invest in Startups – Wefunder.me - mparramon
https://wefunder.me/

======
vnchr
"Thanks to the JOBS Act, everyone — no matter how wealthy — will soon be able
to invest as little as $100 in their favorite startups. The SEC will release
final rules in the summer of 2014."

Yeah, summer of 2014... Alas.

